

ErlangCamp Chicago 2010 - kungfooguru
http://erlangcamp.com/

======
jhancock
<aside> Use of the term "camp". This ErlangCamp seems a neat conference. I'm
an erlang lover. The website and proposed content seems compelling.

I helped start a few "camps" about 6 years ago. The idea was you put together
all the items to enable folks to get together and decide on content the
morning the camp starts. Its an un-conference and everyone is expected to
participate. Thats how it was explained to me at the blossoming of the camp
phenom. Now it seems the word has been co-opted and in this case its just a
specialty "conference".

...thoughts or opinions?

</aside>

~~~
seiji
I agree. Camp = unconference. Schedules are decided the mornings of the event
with little to no cost to attend. Also, free food and free shirts.

Otherwise you just have a plain ole' conference.

~~~
kungfooguru
Names are hard. Two of us running ErlangCamp have been organizers for Chicago
BARCamp for the last 5 years (I've actually backed off but Jordan still helps)
and we've heard this a few time already, hehe. Now that events like CouchCamp
are popping up I didn't think it was a big deal to do the same for our Erlang
event.

Sorry if it causes any confusion. It will still be a great conference!

------
ams6110
The photo on the front page seems odd, looks more like a bunch of business
types at a sales conference than a bunch of Erlang hackers at a camp. But the
content looks good; I'm really thinking about going. Wondering what a decent
hotel in the area will cost? Would be nice to have a couple of recommendations
somewhere on the site, especially if discounts could be arranged.

~~~
diginux
Heh, yeah, the picture is probably not an accurate representation of the type
of attendee we will have.

We are working on getting discounts for hotels. That information should be
posted on the site within a few days.

------
chops
Saw this posted on the Nitrogen Web Framework mailing list, and I'm strongly
considering going. Seems this would be rather helpful followup/supplement to
the Erlang books.

And nice and close to Milwaukee.

